# VW 2.5 Common Problems



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We are putting together a quick reference guide for common VW 2.5 engine parts. These parts are either failure prone or often replaced. 

*VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder Articles*
2.5L Secondary Air Injection Issues - HERE
2.5L Valve Cover DIY and Diagnosis
VW 2.5L Misfires and Ignition Coils
[URL="http://shopdap.com/vw-2-5l-5-cylinder-vacuum-pump-oil-leak-gasket/"]VW 2.5L Vacuum Pump Oil Leak
[/URL]

*VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder Valve Cover (with PCV Valve)*
Jetta, Rabbit, Passat, Golf 2.5L - 07K103469L
Beetle 2.5l - 07K103469M










*VW 2.5l 5Cylinder Oil Pan - 07K103600A*
[URL="https://deutscheautoparts.com/07k103600a-vw-2-5-5cylinder-oil-pan.html"][/URL]


*VW 2.5L 5cylinder Water Pump - 07K121011B*



*OEM Ignition Coil Set for 2.5L 5 cylinder engine - 07K905715F*



*VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder Crank Sensor (G28) 07K906433B*


*VW 2.5L 5 cylinder Secondary Air Combination Valve (N112) - 07K131351C*



*Secondary Air Injection Pump - 07K131333A*


VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder Vacuum Pump (Updated Version) - for 07K145100H


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Currently shopping for a Mk6 2.5 and this is very useful. Thanks for putting this together (along with all of your other resources). 

How common is the vacuum pump leak?


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

A very common problem with the 2.5 engine is code P0106 (Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Range/Performance Problem)....I don't think anyone has found a permanent fix for it yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

bootymac said:


> Currently shopping for a Mk6 2.5 and this is very useful. Thanks for putting this together (along with all of your other resources).
> 
> How common is the vacuum pump leak?


This is pretty common but luckily is not too tough or expensive to fix.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

